# Any of these valuable?



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello, I am new to the forums. I was wondering if anybody knows how valuable these bottles may be. If anybody is interested in them feel free to message me.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 4, 2007)

Pic2


----------



## kastoo (Jul 4, 2007)

They look like great bottles to me..an those inks are colored so prepare for a barrage of messages.  Only thing is you need closeups of embossings.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 4, 2007)

Pic 3


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 4, 2007)

Pic 4


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 4, 2007)

Pic 5


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 4, 2007)

Last Pic (Olive Green)


----------



## kastoo (Jul 4, 2007)

What about the hutch?  What about the tall bottle?


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok give me a minute to take the pic of it please.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 4, 2007)

Keep in mind these were dug up so they aren't exactly in pristine condition.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 4, 2007)

I have many more bottles here is another one that wasn't in the group photo, if you have any requests post them or send me a message and I will see if I have that kind.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 4, 2007)

Here are some more bottles including one with Hunyadi Janos embossed on the bottom.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 4, 2007)

Here are all of my inks together. (all available for purchase)


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 4, 2007)

Except the olive ink in this one, it has been sold. Also there is a minor chip in the neck of the cobalt one.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 4, 2007)

Pic 3 of inks


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 4, 2007)

If anybody wants to buy the lot of these inks(again, except the olive ink,), or if you want to buy individual ones, send me a personal message. thanks.


----------



## richf (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, from what I can see, your bottles have value! I like that Freeland squat. Where do you live? I'm in Weatherly, PA.
 Rich


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 4, 2007)

I live in Philadelphia, PA and thanks for your comments!


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 4, 2007)

how much for the green squat?


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 5, 2007)

post a pic of the base of the green squat. I think it might be pontiled


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 5, 2007)

Roger that. If thats not clear enough let me know I can take a better pic outside.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 5, 2007)

i cant tell if it is or isnt ..........well when and  if  you  decide  to  sell the  green one and  someone on here gives you a value on it  im interested...


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok, Just Dig It. Hopefully someone on here has some idea how much this is worth.


----------



## Digger George (Jul 5, 2007)

That WM REX GREEN ST squat should bring about $125. Everything else $20 and under. Maybe a bit more for the Freeland, PA squat.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks, Digger George! Thats a lot of dough. I was looking through my boxes and came across this nice bottle. It has a slugplate saying the words Famico Plagmio on it, which is latin, and in english I looked up and means "Family Plague." Kinda creepy. It also has a big pontil on the bottom that goes in about 1.5 inches. I'll post some pictures.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 5, 2007)

Pontile -


----------



## Digger George (Jul 5, 2007)

OK where you gettin all these antique bottles? If you want to sell them, I'll give you cash. I live in Philly. Maybe we'll go on a dig. I'm about to eat a cheese steak.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 5, 2007)

That last one you posted is an applied seal bottle. No idea on age but with that pontil id imagine 1860's. Great bottles!! Nice job on the green squat!


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, my dad works for PGW and when they dig up the street and stuff downtown, he finds bottles and then gets to bring them home.


----------



## Brains (Jul 5, 2007)

do you ever get any insulators from your dad? if you do let me know, i'm buying but not at the moment. I am broke at the moment.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are all the insulators we have


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2007)

> I'm about to eat a cheese steak.





> ORIGINAL: Digger Georgge
> 
> lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a wine bottle cheesesteak, the bottom is called a kick up, wine bottles haven't changed much over the years, except the quality of the glass id say. Rick


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 5, 2007)

ahh ok thanks man, still in awe of the W.M Rex lol


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll try and post some new pictures tomorrow as I'm too tired now.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 5, 2007)

This may sound funny but....Where are the marbles?


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 5, 2007)

haha that's just about that only thing I've never been compelled to collect.


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2007)

the insulators are mostly common except for the large domed aqua one and maybe the small green tinted one between the brown spool and the white ceramic insulator. I cant tell, but it looks like a cd 102? I'de like to know the embossing on the large aqua and small light green ones. The large aqua is a cd-281, hemingray and lynchburg made that style. if it's a hemingay, book is 15-20 and if it's lynchburg, 2000-3000. Looks to be hemingray from this point of view because of the color.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 6, 2007)

Yea, you were right, it is a Hemingray. The embossing says "Hemingray No 1 High Voltage." On the other side it says "Patent May 2, 1893."


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2007)

nice insulator, clean it off if it;s in good condition.
 What about the little green tint insulator above the insulator next to the hemingray no1?


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 6, 2007)

Sure, the embossing on this says " W Brookfield" on one side and "New York" on the other side.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 6, 2007)

Other side


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2007)

that is a cd 102 and is listed at 1-2 in light green, a nice though comon color.  still dont now what makes these so common, in 3 years of collecting i have yet to see one on any of my hunts.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 6, 2007)

My father just gave me this clay chestnut pipe. It could possibly be from Swedish settlers. Check it out, what do you guys think, any idea how much this might be worth?


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 6, 2007)

Here's another angle


----------



## huffmnd (Jul 6, 2007)

We are covered up with that type of insulator around here. Usually when I get out and see them I don't even pick them up anymore.


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2007)

huh, some people have all the luck.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 9, 2007)

Damn, I can't find anything out about this chestnut pipe. All major search engines leave me with no results. This has got to be extremely rare or something.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 10, 2007)

I just made my first ebay auction. If anybody is interested here is the link http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Buskirks-Fragrant-Sozodont-Antique-Bottle_W0QQitemZ260138200912QQihZ016QQcategoryZ39498QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 11, 2007)

I have dug several interesting old pipes in Civil War camps and revolutionary era sites. Old pipes are cool but I have never seen them sell for much money.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmm ok well thanks for the reply, I'm thinking of taking it to a museum or something and seeing if they know anything about it.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jul 11, 2007)

ok. let me jump in here. Your Wm. Rex is worth about 100 bucks if it has no *chips* or* cracks*. and your blue ink is cone shaped and will bring at least 50 bucks. the pipe looks like it is pre-civil war period. but if you want to go ask a museum about its exact age and origin, go to 3rd & chestnut. there is a National Park Service museum which holds artifacts and a historical archaeologist by the name of Debbie. She will tell you how old it is. dont ask her how much its worth. you will anger her.

*you have to check your bottles for damage such as chips or cracks...those types of damage bring the prices down in glass bottles.*

 tell your dad to keep em comin! 

 Matt.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow, thanks matt. I've been kind of busy lately but I will start posting more bottles later.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jul 11, 2007)

no problem. I said 100 bucks, but thats the least you can get if theres no damage. I have an almost mint one with a few scratches. I could probably get 150.

 ive got a few PGW guys who bring me bottles. I trade them for full ones.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 12, 2007)

Got the ink today. I love it! Thanks!


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 12, 2007)

Awesome man! I'm about to put that W.M. REX squat up on ebay right now.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 12, 2007)

sounds cool. Ill have to watch it. Good luck! Heres a tip for ebay. YOu want to be as detailed as possible and the more pics the better. With a bottle like that people usually want to see clear pics from different angles.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 12, 2007)

hmm ok thanks for the advice, think this is good? I just listed it.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260138897510&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 12, 2007)

looks pretty good. You might want to add a pic of the base of you can get a clear one.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 12, 2007)

It seems as though ebay gypt me, I uploaded all the pics in a high resolution, but it only posted one in high res. Ill post them here.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's the first pic


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 12, 2007)

Other Side -


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 12, 2007)

Bottom


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 12, 2007)

Last pic


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 12, 2007)

New auction - Holy Water Bottle http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260139029648#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 12, 2007)

wow your pics are massive! YOu might want to try and resize them before posting. Other than that they look great!


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 12, 2007)

Yea I usually do resize them, but I wanted to show the scratches and stuff up close to one of the people on here. Thanks though, tony.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 12, 2007)

alright makes sense to me! It definately looks like a great bottle. Good luck on the auction!


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks, although it looks like I'm going to have to lower the starting bid.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 13, 2007)

hey philly cheese would you be interested in a trade for the pipe? if  so  give me a holler


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 13, 2007)

I still have to find out the price range of how much it's worth, but I'll definitley keep you in mind. -Mike


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 13, 2007)

you got it mike.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a pipe just like it I'd trade. PM me with your trading material.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 16, 2007)

Here are my auctions currently up http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Buskirks-Fragrant-Sozodont-Antique-Bottle_W0QQitemZ260138200912QQihZ016QQcategoryZ39498QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/W-M-Rex-525-Green-Street-Philadelphia-Squat-Bottle_W0QQitemZ260138897510QQihZ016QQcategoryZ1350QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
 and http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260139029648#ebayphotohosting


----------



## bigghouse (Jul 16, 2007)

in the first picture the bottle thats kinda white but is dirty inside  its next to 4 of the light blue ones. I have the same kind of bottle its suppose 2 b old
 from bigg house[]


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 19, 2007)

Just letting everyone know the bidding ends in 15 hours for the W.M. REX Soda bottle, current bid is 61.50. For anyone interested, http://cgi.ebay.com/W-M-Rex-525-Green-Street-Philadelphia-Squat-Bottle_W0QQitemZ260138897510QQihZ016QQcategoryZ1350QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey guys, I just put up some brand new auctions on ebay. Check em out! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260141587653&rd=1&rd=1 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260142168412&rd=1&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260142176540&rd=1&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260141566787&rd=1&rd=1http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260142150160&rd=1&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260142140780&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteaks (Jul 29, 2007)

How is everyone? Here are some more auctions I have up on ebay. Thanks. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260144598412http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260143129272&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=016http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260142648272&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=016http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260144566314&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=016http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260144516638&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=016


----------



## clloyd2004@yahoo.com (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a Carter's inkwell and few more see link on ebay inkwell collection
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/280891101773?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1210

 Feel free to let me know if I'm listing correctly. This research of bottles can be quite involved!!


----------

